

Deconstructing Facebook Paper's photo panner - sampage
http://subjc.com/facebook-paper-photo-panner/

======
supercoder
Of course this feature is far from new / original. This app featured this
effect years ago
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/photoloupe/id409722314?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/photoloupe/id409722314?mt=8)

------
freakadelic
Nice post! Another similar control
[http://github.com/chroman/CRMotionView](http://github.com/chroman/CRMotionView)

~~~
jjp0223
Also,
[https://github.com/howaboutwe/HAWTiltedImageView](https://github.com/howaboutwe/HAWTiltedImageView)

------
jasonostrander
If anyone is interesting, I wrote a proof-of-concept Android implementation of
this UI. Not as polished as this though. I didn't make any attempt to ensure
the scrolling time was consistent for different image sizes, and left out the
scrollbar. But this code would get you started.

[https://github.com/jasonostrander/TiltToView](https://github.com/jasonostrander/TiltToView)

------
theraven
Sweet new blog, goes straight to the iOS reading list.

------
Aloisius
I haven't used Paper yet, but is the photo panner different than the one used
for large images on iOS 7's wallpaper/lock screen?

~~~
sampage
Yep, it's functionally very similar

------
hiphopyo
Truly wonderful post. Curious though, could something like this be replicated
with HTML5 and JS?

~~~
sampage
Thanks very much! There's a great HTML5 clone of the same feature
[https://github.com/tregoning/photoTilt](https://github.com/tregoning/photoTilt)

~~~
hiphopyo
A thousand thanks to you good sir!

